# How do I know if I am paying too much?



## LisaTammy (Jun 4, 2014)

So I have been looking for this milk bottle for a while and now there is one on ebay.  The bottle is not super rare but it seems to be evading me lol. Anyhow I have never paid more than 9.99 for a milk bottle and usually pay 1-5 dollars.  Does anyone know if this bottle is worth this much? Most of the sellers bottles are all this price so I don't know. What do you think? http://www.ebay.com/itm/SCARCE-Soo-MI-Michigan-SOO-CREAMERY-DAIRY-Milk-Bottle-Sault-Saint-St-Marie-/171346689631?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27e50efe5f      Thanks! Lisa


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jun 4, 2014)

Never paid over $9.99. Wish I could say that, then I would not have much of a collection. If ya want it get it, then you can ask the question 'Did I pay to much?'. If ya don't spend it.........it's only paper.


----------



## Rockhounder55 (Jun 4, 2014)

If it's a bottle you really like, and really want, what ever you pay is not too much. []  ~Mike


----------



## UncleBruce (Jun 5, 2014)

It's only too much if you aren't paying your bills and not being charitable.  Your personal finances make that determination.


----------



## LisaTammy (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks Bruce those were kinda the lines I was thinking along. Part of it is that I have seen this bottle sell a lot cheaper but who knows how long I would have to wait lol. On a different note I did get two dairies after digging through the hundreds at the resale shop. At five bucks each with beautiful ink, well worth it.Lisa


----------



## westernglassaddict (Jun 5, 2014)

I have always believed that it all averages out with some of my collection being dug by me which is zero cost in dollars ( just time and effort), and others purchased at bargain prices. The occasional bottle which I have been looking for if a NICE example is okay if the price is strong as in the grand scheme of things as the financial cost is included in the overall average. This is the formula I use when explaining to my wife why I just dropped a chunk of cash on a good bottle. I justify to myself that I never pay too much for a bottle...I just might buy it too soon. I cannot recall ever regretting buying a bottle for too much money...but I HAVE regretted not buying one when I had the chance.


----------



## LisaTammy (Jun 6, 2014)

westernglassaddict,That is a great way of looking at things, thanks for taking the time to reply.Lisa


----------



## RED Matthews (Jun 7, 2014)

There are a lot of old price guides.  The best one today is "/ Antique Trader BOTTLES " by Michael Polak.   It will tell you a lot about bottle collecting and values.  It will give you a logical value and if you get the item for half his stated price - your winning the game,  RED M.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jun 11, 2014)

Regarding the cost of bottle investing.  I have never paid big money for any of my collected glass, which now represents about 1500 items.  Historical flasks are wonderful but the idea of investing what they cost to have them - is insane in my world.  I have always looked for glass that had a story to tell about how it was made.  I have some pieces that are unique and some that I put too much money in, but I had to have them (for so I thought at the time!).  RED M


----------



## LisaTammy (Jun 11, 2014)

Yeah after doing some research I decided to buy it, now anxiously awaiting delivery.


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Jun 12, 2014)

LisaTammy said:
			
		

> Yeah after doing some research I decided to buy it, now anxiously awaiting delivery.


I assume you love this bottle right?[] well think like this: which one is easier -find another piece of this beauty or $25+$10=$35 ?? Beside love is blind, isn't[]


----------



## RED Matthews (Jun 28, 2014)

Well working for Thatcher Glass, I have the one that they gave me when I went there at the ag3 of 9, with my Grand Father when he made arrangements for me to see how they made them.  Some 30+ years I went to work for them.  I now have about seven old ones that have the old I D. omn the bottom of "/ T. M. Co. " embossed on the bottom.   I also have one with a wire and metal capping system on it.  RED Matthews


----------



## LisaTammy (Jun 28, 2014)

Now you're you are just torturing me Red lol.


----------



## epgorge (Jun 29, 2014)

The most I ever paid for a milk bottle is $50. It was a local and hard to find. The most I ever paid for a bottle is $750. That too was a local, a poison. It was pristine, with label and part of the Greer Collection. Butterfly effect? Top dollar, I know. It probably won't ever see that level of purchase again, but I really wanted it. Still have it too. probably will until the day I die. Then, they can bury it with me.Joel


----------



## LisaTammy (Jun 29, 2014)

I think the bottle was well worth it the condition was perfect.  I am really enjoying it.  Of course now I am on the hunt for another local Dairy that is quite elusive. It doesn't end does it? I took my 86 year old dad to the old farmhouse privy I have been digging and he found an embossed whiskey and now he is hooked and wants to go with me all the time. This hobby snags all who try it I think.Lisa


----------

